# Things I wish to be announced



## Cayal (May 25, 2009)

Final Fantasy VII remake
Legend of Dragoon 2
Star Wars - Knights of the Old Republic
Kingdom Hearts 3

-------------------------

I'd die happy if they were released.


----------



## AE35Unit (May 25, 2009)

Duh me,I saw the thread title and thought I was in Movies! I've been in The sun today!


----------



## Lucien21 (May 25, 2009)

Cayal said:


> Final Fantasy VII remake
> Legend of Dragoon 2
> Star Wars - Knights of the Old Republic
> Kingdom Hearts 3
> ...


 
FFV11 remake ----> Never gonna happen. The best you can hope for is a PSP port. You can already download it in Japan for the PS3 and PSP.

Legends of Dragoon 2 ----> Never played the first one.

Star Wars  - Knight of the Old Republic ----> This came out years ago  I assume you meant the MMO Star Wars: The Old Republic (Which has already been announced)

Kingdom Hearts 3 ---> I'm sure this will appear at some point.


----------



## Urlik (May 25, 2009)

the 2 games I would love to be given a make over are Elite and Frontier.
considering how good they were on a 7MHz machine with 2MB RAM they could be amazing on a modern PC


----------



## Lucien21 (May 25, 2009)

Braben keeps talking about Elite 4.

It's like Duke Nukem Forever.

On a similar line, the single player space combat genre is sadly lacking these days. A New Wing Commander game would be cool.


----------



## Overread (May 25, 2009)

hmmmm.
Golden Sun DS - I mean seriously the best game on the GBA almost and far more engaging than the older FF remakes the DS keeps getting (not bad games, but they rely far too much on level grinding and lack a lot of story and character development).
Infact in general where are all the good DS games - I think that duel screen and touch pad has scared way too many developers away! 

Dynasty Warriors "We finally change something and give you a viewing distance greater than 1 foot!" the title sums it up 

Starcraft 2 -- I won't belive it till I have it in my hands - I remember what they did to Starcraft Ghost!

Zone of the Enders 3 - ZOE 1 was a bit dull, but ZOE 2 was fantastic fun (one of the few sequals to come out far higher in class!)

Jade Cocoon 2  and Summoner 2-- that thing they called jade cocoon 2 was not jade cocoon 2, it was some horrible other thing that got hit with kiddyfication stick - same goes for summoner 2. I want to see the "real" sequals!


----------



## Urlik (May 25, 2009)

Lucien21 said:


> Braben keeps talking about Elite 4.
> 
> It's like Duke Nukem Forever.
> 
> On a similar line, the single player space combat genre is sadly lacking these days. A New Wing Commander game would be cool.


 
Elite 4 would be good (it looks like Outsider has to get up and running soon before we even have a hope for it though) but it is only the updated Frontier that I want (Newtonian gravity and realistic star systems) I really want a game that plays exactly like Elite with Thargoids in Witch-Space et al


----------



## Overread (May 25, 2009)

Ever heard of X - that pretty much is hte modern elite space game - though its space combat is a little on the basic side, its trade and building your own fleet side is great!
They are up to X3 now:
EGOSOFT · Games · X³: Terran Conflict · Info


----------



## Urlik (May 25, 2009)

I have X2 and X3 but they just aren't the same as Elite (or Frontier)


----------



## AE35Unit (May 25, 2009)

I'd like to see Duke Nukem on the DS. Also Turrikan


----------



## Cayal (May 25, 2009)

oops I meant Knights of the Old Republic 3


----------



## Overread (May 25, 2009)

I;d like to see them finish KOTOR 2 first - I mean that was just pure shoddy work there releasing an unfinished game and not even bothering to patch it up to finish it! Worst thing was that horrid ending - and yet they did so well - Sith flying around in a dead spaceship - the Crone character and her grey morality (ok more dark, but still a more grey shade than most characters we meet)

Heck on that note I would love an RPG with grey moral choices - not these total polar good/bad ones.... one feels like a child.


----------



## Urlik (May 26, 2009)

Overread said:


> Heck on that note I would love an RPG with grey moral choices - not these total polar good/bad ones.... one feels like a child.


 
RPGs seem to be moving in that direction


----------



## Rahl Windsong (May 26, 2009)

Things i wish to be announced....

"excuse me sir but this lottery ticket is the winner!"

heh


----------



## reiver33 (May 26, 2009)

I played 'Elite' back on the old BBC and would certainly like to see it reborn on a modern platform (shakes stick at young gamers who have no concept of when an 8 meg PC was considered 'awesome')


----------



## Keldaris (May 29, 2009)

Meh, I don't trust announcments....companies have broken too many promises


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 1, 2009)

Urlik said:


> Elite 4 would be good (it looks like Outsider has to get up and running soon before we even have a hope for it though) but it is only the updated Frontier that I want (Newtonian gravity and realistic star systems) I really want a game that plays exactly like Elite with Thargoids in Witch-Space et al



Word.  

Outsider looks like it might be interesting, though.  



As for a FFVII remake, I used to think I really wanted it, but now I'm not so sure...


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Jun 8, 2009)

Duke Nukem Forever.... 10+ years of empty promises, but only ended up going bust, that was the only promises they actually DID live up to. We are 3D Realms and we are never going to release the Duke Nukem codes.....like FOREVER!!!!!! to anybody else.


----------



## Urlik (Jun 8, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> As for a FFVII remake, I used to think I really wanted it, but now I'm not so sure...


 
they have just released FFVII on the PS3 although I doubt they've done anything to update the GFX


----------



## Rodders (Jun 9, 2009)

Back in the day, i remember that there was a Babylon 5 game that got cancelled where you're piloting a starfury. I'd like to see that released. 

What else? More follow ups to Jedi Knight. KOTOR (not an online game) and an update to the X-Wing games with missions from the prequel trilogy. 

More half life.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 9, 2009)

Urlik said:


> they have just released FFVII on the PS3 although I doubt they've done anything to update the GFX



As far as I'm aware, it's just the original, yeah.  My PSX copy works on my PS3 anyway, I played the start of it again not long ago.  I was only putting it on to show off the intro, and ended up playing for 3 hours..........


----------



## Urlik (Jun 11, 2009)

another game i would love to see updated and released for next gen consoles is Boiling Point.
considering how popular games like Oblivion and Fallout3 are it would be hugely popular (as long as it was done properly and the beta testers and QA did their jobs)


----------



## weblegend (Jun 25, 2009)

Two thinks i wish to be announced:

Starcraft2

Diabolo 3 

^_^


----------

